

Recall on Kids' Tylenol Motrin Zyrtec Benadryl - jamesbressi
http://children.webmd.com/news/20100502/recall-of-kids-tylenol-motrin-zyrtec-benadryl
The NDC numbers are listed for all the over-the-counter meds that are no good (they are hard to find on the box or bottle).
======
jamesbressi
Here is the copy and paste of all recalled OTC children medicines. Sorry for
the all-caps, it comes from the bulletin that way and I tried to format it to
make it a little more readable, but believe I have failed. I did go through
line-by-line to make sure that all the numbers matched up correctly.

Product name is first, followed by the NDC number.

 _Note, the NDC number is either on the box, bottle or both, typically located
at the top, is written in not so easy to see font and, just as frustrating, is
typically black text printed on the same color as the marketing/label color.

It would be friendly if this was always printed in a white box with black
text.

\---------------------- TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS \----------------------

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 1 OZ. GRAPE FLAVOR ------ 50580-144-01

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. GRAPE FLAVOR_ \------ 50580-144-15
_CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. GRAPE FLAVOR is also included in
JOHNSON'S Baby Relief Kit.

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 1 OZ. CHERRY DYE FREE ------ 50580-167-01

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. CHERRY FLAVOR ------ 50580-143-15

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 1 OZ. CHERRY FLAVOR ------ 50580-143-30

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. GRAPE - HOSPITAL ------
50580-144-18

CONCENTRATED TYLENOL INFANTS' DROPS 0.25 OZ. GRAPE - SAMPLE ------
50580-144-40

\------------------------------ CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSIONS
\------------------------------

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 2 OZ. CHERRY BLAST FLAVOR ------ 50580-123-02

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 4 OZ. CHERRY BLAST FLAVOR ------ 50580-123-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL DYE-FREE SUSPENSION 4 OZ. CHERRY FLAVOR ------ 50580-166-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 4 OZ. GRAPE SPLASH ------ 50580-296-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 4 OZ. BUBBLEGUM FLAVOR ------ 50580-407-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 4 OZ. VERY BERRY STRAWBERRY FLAVOR ------
50580-493-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 1 OZ. CHERRY BLAST FLAVOR - SAMPLE ------
50580-123-01

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL SUSPENSION 4 OZ. CHERRY BLAST FLAVOR - HOSPITAL ------
50580-123-03

\----------------------------------- CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSIONS
\-----------------------------------

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COUGH & SORE THROAT CHERRY FLAVOR
------ 50580-247-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COUGH & RUNNY NOSE CHERRY FLAVOR
------ 50580-249-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS DYE-FREE SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COLD & STUFFY NOSE GRAPE
FLAVOR ------ 50580-253-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS DYE-FREE SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COLD & COUGH GRAPE FLAVOR
------ 50580-254-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS DYE-FREE SUSPENSION 4 OZ. MULTI-SYMPTOM COLD GRAPE
FLAVOR ------ 50580-255-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSION 4 OZ. FLU BUBBLEGUM FLAVOR ------
50580-386-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COLD GRAPE FLAVOR ------ 50580-387-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COLD & ALLERGY BUBBLEGUM FLAVOR
------ 50580-390-04

CHILDREN'S TYLENOL PLUS SUSPENSION 4 OZ. MULTI-SYMPTOM COLD GRAPE FLAVOR
------ 50580-391-04

\--------------------- MOTRIN INFANTS' DROPS \---------------------

CONCENTRATED MOTRIN INFANTS' DROPS 1 OZ. BERRY DYE FREE ------ 50580-198-01

CONCENTRATED MOTRIN INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. BERRY DYE FREE ------ 50580-198-15

CONCENTRATED MOTRIN INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. BERRY FLAVOR_ \------ 50580-100-15
*CONCENTRATED MOTRIN INFANTS' DROPS 0.5 OZ. BERRY FLAVOR is also included in
JOHNSON'S Baby Relief Kit.

\----------------------------- CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSIONS
\-----------------------------

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. BERRY DYE FREE ------ 50580-184-04

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 2 OZ. BERRY FLAVOR ------ 50580-601-02

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. BERRY FLAVOR ------ 50580-601-04

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. TROPICAL PUNCH FLAVOR ------ 50580-215-04

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. GRAPE FLAVOR ------ 50580-603-04

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. BUBBLEGUM FLAVOR ------ 50580-604-04

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 1 OZ. GRAPE SAMPLE ------ 50580-603-01

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 1 OZ. BUBBLEGUM SAMPLE ------ 50580-604-01

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 1 OZ. BERRY SAMPLE ------ 50580-601-01

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. BERRY HOSPITAL ------ 50580-601-50

CHILDREN'S MOTRIN SUSPENSION 4 OZ. COLD BERRY FLAVOR ------ 50580-902-04

\------------------------------------ CHILDREN'S ZYRTEC LIQUIDS IN BOTTLES
\------------------------------------

CHILDREN'S ZYRTEC 4 OZ. BUBBLEGUM SYRUP ------ 50580-721-04

CHILDREN'S ZYRTEC DYE FREE 4 OZ. GRAPE SYRUP ------ 50580-730-04

CHILDREN'S ZYRTEC SUGAR-FREE DYE-FREE 0.5 OZ. GRAPE ------ 50580-730-15

CHILDREN'S ZYRTEC SUGAR-FREE DYE-FREE 0.5 OZ. BUBBLEGUM ------ 50580-721-15

CHILDREN'S ZYRTEC SUGAR-FREE DYE-FREE 2 X 4 OZ. BUBBLEGUM LIQUID ------
50580-721-08

\---------------------------------------------- CHILDREN'S BENADRYL ALLERGY
LIQUIDS IN BOTTLES \----------------------------------------------

CHILDREN'S BENADRYL ALLERGY 4 OZ. BUBBLEGUM FLAVORED LIQUID ------
50580-535-04

------
jrockway
Fun. The only value the name brands have over generics is an assumption that
they are going to put the right dose in, and not use untested ingredients.
That's why you pay extra, because they are not going to fuck around with ways
to cut costs.

But I forgot, this is America. Buy generic, I guess...

~~~
jacquesm
Assuming generics are availble. In plenty of countries generics are
confiscated on import because the 'brands' have sued the manufacturers of the
generics.

For instance:

[http://www.thepharmaletter.com/file/46800/eu-commissioner-
de...](http://www.thepharmaletter.com/file/46800/eu-commissioner-designate-de-
gucht-questioned-on-generic-medicine.html)

In lots of countries they simply are not available at all.

------
ekanes
The NDC number seems to be a very "broad" number, (they seem to be recalling
ALL of the outstanding products in these lines) as opposed to recalling some
lots from some factories. That's probably good from a safety perspective, but
unfortunate in terms of hassle (I'll probably be throwing away a lot of
unaffected product).

All of my kids' medicines were affected (9 bottles, 4 different kinds), and a
friend found the same.

The official site of the recall: <http://www.mcneilproductrecall.com/>

The form to fill out if you'd like your money back:
[https://www.mcneilproductrecall.com/page.jhtml?id=/include/c...](https://www.mcneilproductrecall.com/page.jhtml?id=/include/contact.inc)

I filled it out yesterday, and haven't heard a response yet. That's
unfortunate, since they could at least have an auto-responder acknowledging
receipt.

~~~
jacquesm
> All of my kids' medicines were affected (9 bottles, 4 different kinds), and
> a friend found the same.

9 bottles and 4 different kinds of medication for your children ? Wow, they
must be very ill then, I'm really sorry to hear that. Good luck with that!

~~~
jerf
Naw, not those medications. Basic baby loadout is: Tylenol (teething, bad
colds), Benedryl (mostly "oops, guess he's allergic to that!"), Motrin (my
wife appreciates that Tylenol and Motrin are processed by different parts of
the body and switches between them so as not to overload one of them; perhaps
excessively cautious, especially as we don't use a lot anyhow, but hey....),
and gas-suppressant (Mylecon).

I do not know how parents lived before gas suppressant. Well, I do, actually,
and I am glad that we have these things. So much "colic" of the past is
actually covered by one of these three basic medicines. (Though by no means
all of it.)

And, that's four. Make sure you have a supply of at least all three kinds on
hand at all times, because you do not know when you will be quizzed at 3am. If
you're not sure what's up, the gas suppressant seems pretty harmless
(directions are roughly "Use at will not more than 20 times a day", and we've
never even come close to that), followed up by one of the pain suppressants.
(It may seem terrible to just squirt pain suppressant down someones throat if
you're not sure that's the problem, but remember we're dealing with people who
are absolutely incapable of telling you what's up... you _have_ to guess.
Also, no, we are not hiding chronic problems. It's pretty much always been
teething, which our child has taken harder than some, though not particularly
hard. A couple unpleasant days, then a couple of clear weeks, is the usual
pattern for our kid. And honestly, side effects for occasional usage of
Tylenol or Motrin are basically nil.)

(Basically, what all these parenthetical are boiling down to are "If you don't
have kids, I'm not interested in your theories" and "You don't have enough
evidence to decide whether I'm overmedicating based on this post, so stuff it,
and also see my first point." What you _ought_ to be seeing here is someone
who is actually concerned and thinking about the issues and has a lot more
data about the local situation than you do. And not you specifically,
jacquesm, just people in general who are always so quick to judge based on two
quick paragraphs with nowhere near the necessary data to actually judge....)

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, happy to hear it's just 'regular kids' stuff. You had me worried for a bit
there. I've spent way too much time in the childrens ward of a hospital
recently and there is nothing sadder than sick kids.

As for the people that modded me down above, what's wrong with you?

~~~
jerf
I would have thought the same thing before I had a kid, or at least the
thought would have crossed my mind.

Sometime I really need to sit down and write the list of things that nobody
told me about raising kids. I started having kids at 30, so the list isn't
things like "Hey, they cry a lot" or "you lose a lot of sleep"; I had that
figured out. It's the relatively short list of things that still were a
surprise. The necessary pharmacology loadout is one of them; we learned the
importance of anti-gas the hard way. (That is, if I could go back, we'd reach
for that a lot sooner and a lot more often. Like I said, it's essentially
harmless if you're wrong and it came up a lot.)

~~~
jacquesm
I could have used some of that with my son about 16 years ago, he would cry
for days on end and it would drive us completely bonkers.

It's so hard to have a child that is obviously in pain and that you can not
communicate with other than holding him and trying to somehow comfort him.

It let up after about 4 months and the relief was immense.

He's heavily asthmatic so using medication pretty much all the time there is
still a chance he'll grow out of it but that's lessening year by year. He's in
the middle of a growth spurt at them moment, in spite of a serious lack of
superstition I'll keep my fingers crossed.

